# Stair width 36" min (less projections).



## ADAguy (Mar 15, 2019)

1014.8 - Projections

How is it that given the allowable projection of 4.5" (9" total?!) for handrails on both sides of an allowed 36" min. width stair, leaving 27" clear; that a fully equipped firefighter can be expected to use the stair. Even toilet compartments "should" be 36" minimum ?


----------



## classicT (Mar 15, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> 1014.8 - Projections
> 
> How is it that given the allowable projection of 4.5" (9" total?!) for handrails on both sides of an allowed 36" min. width stair, leaving 27" clear; that a fully equipped firefighter can be expected to use the stair. Even toilet compartments "should" be 36" minimum ?


Because it is limited to at or below the handrail height.

Shoulder height is the typical person, including firefighters in full gear, widest point. Below the hip is typically the narrowest.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 15, 2019)

Probably one of the reasons why the use of a 36-inch-wide stair is limited.


----------



## classicT (Mar 15, 2019)

(Paraphrased) *1011.2 Width and Capacity*
The required capacity of _stairways _shall be determined as specified in Section 1005.1, but the minimum width shall be not less than 44 inches (1118 mm). See Section 1009.3 for accessible _means of egress stairways_. 
*Exceptions:* 
1. _Stairways _serving an _occupant load _of less than 50 shall have a width of not less than 36 inches (914 mm).
....​


----------



## ICE (Mar 15, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> 1014.8 - Projections
> 
> How is it that given the allowable projection of 4.5" (9" total?!) for handrails on both sides of an allowed 36" min. width stair, leaving 27" clear; that a fully equipped firefighter can be expected to use the stair. *Even toilet compartments "should" be 36" minimum* ?



Well I can't say for sure.....but if it was me a lot of that gear would come off.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm surprised  NFPA goes along with this but there I go being logical.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 9, 2019)

The same NFPA that expects Firefighters to be triathlon athletes----- don't think I have seen many athletes that have a 36 inch waist or larger ----- not until I retired from the fire service did my waist size go up....


----------

